# Hello and a question about air compressors



## Joe T CNC (Aug 12, 2013)

First, I am new to this forum. Hello to everyone!!

Second, I have an air compressor question.

I recently (last week) purchased a lightly used CNT Motion 1000 Series CNC router. I had it delivered to my shop last Friday. Now, I need a much more substantial air compressor. Here are my choices so far (none of the prices include shipping or tax). 

1.) BelAire Iron Series 10-HP 120-Gallon Two-Stage Cast Iron Air Compressor (208-230V 3-Phase) priced at $2,800
2.) Ingersoll Rand 10-HP 120-Gallon Horizontal Two-Stage Air Compressor (230V 3-Phase) priced at $2,650
3.) Jenny U10B-120H 10-HP 120-Gallon Horizontal Two-Stage Air Compressor (230V 3-Phase) priced at $3,000
4.) Quincy 10-HP 120-Gallon Two-Stage Air Compressor (230V 3-Phase) priced at $3,400
4.) Eaton 'Polar Aire' 10 HP, Two Stage, 4 cylinder, 120 gallon tank, Model # PP10H120V3 priced at $2,400 -- 5 year warranty

Does anyone have experience with these brands at comparable hp?

I am leaning towards the Eaton because of price. But, I can be persuaded. 

I believe Jenny and Quincy are the only units made 100% in America. That is worth something to me.

Attached are some photos of my 'new' to me router.

Regards,
Joe T.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bump....


----------

